# Nismo Front Lower tiebar



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i just got the nismo front lower tiebar for my Spec-V and i just want to let y'all know that this thing is sweet. very high quality and it takes all of the play out of cornering. the car feels very precise and sharper now and the tires dont moan as much. its worth every penny of the $150. but the thing i wanna know is if there is any special drving style i should follow while autoXing to take full advangate of this tiebar and maybe rear sway bars in the future? :fluffy:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Adding the rear swaybar will give you a nice balance.


----------



## oceanspecv (Jan 27, 2004)

u payed 150 for a lower tie bar??thats way too much.. I got mine for 115shipped..U could of payed 180shipped and got the rear sway bar.. It does so much more. You can hardly feel the lower tie bar working.. atleast with the rsb you can..


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

whoa, from where?!?! i got mine from a trusted dealer that i got lots of things from so i got it real fast and problem free, so i dont mind paying a bit more for some security.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> whoa, from where?!?! i got mine from a trusted dealer that i got lots of things from so i got it real fast and problem free, so i dont mind paying a bit more for some security.


Click Here

Best price I've found for the Rear Sway Bar.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just order Lower Tie Bar and Rear Sway Bar....should be in next week.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Another cheap place is here at Lee Auto

http://www.leeauto.com/parts/ser.htm


----------



## oceanspecv (Jan 27, 2004)

exactly where ruben said .. leeauto.. they are very reliable and problem free..anyways when u want to buy something..ask people around here . they will tell u where the cheapest place is..I mean unless u want to spent the extra money for nothin go ahead..


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wow, that IS cheap, thanks! i'm probly gonna buy the rear sway bar and bushing kits from them. also, is there a possibility that the front tiebar comes loose real easy? i mean if i torqued it to the right specs, it should stay on there for a long time with no problem right? another thing, do you guys have the promblem where when you start the car, the jolt from the motor starting feels like its hitting something? i have a hunch its the tiebar cuz its right under the motor and tranny and i've never had this problem before the tiebar and my Greddy catback was installed, but i doubt its the cat back all the way in the back.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i have the nismo lower bar too, and i agree 100%. the car felt WAY more stable when cornering.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I have the Front Say Bar, Front Strut Bar, Lower Tie Bar, and Hard Rubber Bushing kits in stock. I am expecting more Rear Sway Bars in tomorrow.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hook us up with a group buy or two...

I'm interested in the front sway bar.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I can ship it out today! Our prices are already quite discounted, so I don't think I'll be able to swing a group buy on these parts. Sorry!


----------



## ZiXxSpEeD (Feb 12, 2004)

the prices at preformance nissan are even better than lee auto's i got nismo rsb from them!!


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Im wondering if I should get this for my car? the thing is i dont know too much about cars just the basics and is this something that i could install with a friend? from what im hearing its worth the money and what other parts do you recomend? i just got a job and going to start to add a few things to my car, im looking more into Nismo parts. by the way im not going to race my car or anything just wanted to improve it just a little more.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

707Spec-V said:


> Im wondering if I should get this for my car? the thing is i dont know too much about cars just the basics and is this something that i could install with a friend? from what im hearing its worth the money and what other parts do you recomend? i just got a job and going to start to add a few things to my car, im looking more into Nismo parts. by the way im not going to race my car or anything just wanted to improve it just a little more.


Well, if you like the NISMO products, then go for it. I think you should start by figuring out what your goals are for your ride before dumping funds that you might regret later. If you're working on just stocking up on NISMO stuff, then do it. If you are working on your suspension for a different reason, you might want to save up for a nice set of coilovers or even a Koni/Pro Kit combo. I would highly consider getting the rear sway bar before the fronts. The rear end needs more work that the front end.


----------

